# A French hospital manager has suggested charging unvaccinated patients with Covid



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jan 2022)

I can't find the article 






But it's not the first time it has been suggested.








						Should the Unvaccinated Be Required to Pay for Hospital Bills? - Econlib
					

My friend and fellow economist Jonathan Meer of Texas A&M University had a provocative article on Market Watch last Friday in which he advocated making people who refuse to be vaccinated pay for their own medical bills in the event they are hospitalized for Covid. It’s titled “Don’t want the...



					www.econlib.org


----------



## odyssey06 (28 Jan 2022)

I think Singapore did this


----------

